# Just Popping in to Say "Hi"



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

Doing ED on March 25 and drop off at Harms on March 31 with redelivery to PCD. Probably looking at PCD end of May or early June.

So now I'm checking out the PCD part of my "Excellent Adventure". Nice, helpful wiki and good threads. They answered all my questions.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

BKL said:


> Doing ED on March 25 and drop off at Harms on March 31 with redelivery to PCD. Probably looking at PCD end of May or early June.
> 
> So now I'm checking out the PCD part of my "Excellent Adventure". Nice, helpful wiki and good threads. They answered all my questions.


Congrats :thumbup: Look forward to meeting you when you take re-delivery.


----------

